# BCA 1st Annual Auction/Speaker



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

The entire time i have been part of BCA i have always wanted to do a auction. I think the first even auction i attended was one that VAHC put on and it was great. I think we have a huge memberbase we could encourage to come out and sell and buy.

This thread is meant to give me information on the do's and do not's of putting on a auction. Obviously i have never been in charge of something like that and i realize alot of you have been part of that so any tips/tricks that you could share would be helpful when we do plan the 1st one we do. 

I will be moving back to BC at the end of this month and would like to plan something for later this year. 

Things such as:
-where to host it / approx cost
-How do you manage aution sellers/buyers
-Do we take a cut of the selling price (10%) to cover costs associated with putting it on
-Speakers, who would be good choices
-Sponsors - should we have booths setup for sponsors to be included, and does this come at a cost, even outside sponsors such as fluval reps.. etc

Any other advice information appreciated


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

when to host it - don't do it on Nov. as VAHS is hosting the monster auction that month.

Manage seller/buyer - register name and a number per register. Seller can use the same register and number the items... For example, my register # with VAHS = 68. And when I have 10 items, I will do the following... 68-01, 68-02, etc. So you can record the buying/selling by 68-01, sale price, buyer register number.

- VAHS does 25% on only the sale items as the money goes to non-profitable in Brazil for donation.

- if a big auction, you don't need a speaker. A swap meet / small auction, then sure.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a great idea. Maybe summer would be a good idea (but short notice?), or early fall. Last year I went to VAHS and I found the gym too cold. I think warmer weather would be easier on the fish too. In the summer it could be outside somewhere to save some $ (park, school/church parking lot, somebody's big garden?) I could volunteer to help if needed.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We held a sw swapmeet/auction for mostly coral frags at my place a couple of times. Usually we had about 40 or so visitors. Held the swap meet in the back and the auction was done inside on the dining room table. It was a silent auction and 6 frags were on display & available for bidding for 30 minutes, then the winners were announced, frags paid for, and the next 6 pieces went on the table for the next silent auction.

With a new baby due in a couple of weeks, holding it here is probably not a great idea though.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^I remember reading the thread about that. It went well, as I recall. It sounded like a cool afternoon.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

DO IT SOMEWHERE OUT EAST hehe, everything is to far from here, its time to do something out this way
or even surrey


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> DO IT SOMEWHERE OUT EAST hehe, everything is to far from here, its time to do something out this way
> or even surrey


Majority of members are from Vancouver area so good bet it would be out that way. Hell i'm from chilliwack i'll pick ya up on the way lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> Majority of members are from Vancouver area so good bet it would be out that way. Hell i'm from chilliwack i'll pick ya up on the way lol


i know , and burnaby, for me its more the time that it takes to get out there and back, as far as driving goes i dont mind the distance on the bike


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> DO IT SOMEWHERE OUT EAST hehe, everything is to far from here, its time to do something out this way
> or even surrey


 Or at least somewhere within walking distance of skytrain.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i might have picked out a venue... depending on the price they give back lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> i think i might have picked out a venue... depending on the price they give back lol


 Does it include valet parking?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

TomC said:


> Does it include valet parking?


i wonder if valet parking people know how to park a bike


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

This sounds awesome shawn. Definite way to bring BCA closer together and put faces to names.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

AWW said:


> This sounds awesome shawn. Definite way to bring BCA closer together and put faces to names.


isn't there a picture thread hidden somewhere?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Auction / Sale*

What a great idea Shawn. I agree with AWW. I'll volunteer to help.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> isn't there a picture thread hidden somewhere?


Yes there is, I found it and made it a sticky in the lounge.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/what-you-really-look-like-1055/


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yup i'm sure i would need all the help i could get.
Because this has NEVER been put on.. and because we ALOT larger then local clubs i'm not really sure the turnout. The picture i posted above has a capacity of about 200 people but in all honesty i think with all the marketing i would do it would be more then that.. but would not want to invest more money into a place unless i knew for sure.

I was even thinking september ISH ... none of this is in ink, just more of a thought cloud .

I was talking to my wife today and she's pretty good at like party planning so i was going to get her to help me out.

Anyways.. i'll have to figure out more details, keep the suggestions coming


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn, try school gym. price is very reasonable.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i used to cater so i know of a few venues.
Croatian Cultural Center, Italian Cultural Center, Bonsor Complex (City of Burnaby has quite a few other locations to book).

If you are looking for a bit smaller, then there is also the Old Orchard Hall in port moody. Its rather cheap to book and has quite the view. You can also run a snack and drink concession to help recoup some of the costs.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles has a good point. You can also consider private venues like cultural centres such as the ones in Neven's post. They often have to make mortgage payments and are happy to rent out their facilities.

Transportation will be another factor. Many of our members do not drive and will rely on rides and public transportation.

Steve


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i used to cater so i know of a few venues.
> Croatian Cultural Center, Italian Cultural Center, Bonsor Complex (City of Burnaby has quite a few other locations to book).
> 
> If you are looking for a bit smaller, then there is also the Old Orchard Hall in port moody. Its rather cheap to book and has quite the view. You can also run a snack and drink concession to help recoup some of the costs.


Hey!

good suggestions. I will look into that bonsor complex, looks decent and close to the LRT.

The other one i was looking at was the burnaby lake pavillion. Not sure where the LRT is in coordinates to that but i know it's right off the highway.

Old Orchard Hall looks good but max 150 guests.. is small i would think.

That's the problem with putting this on for the first time.. i dont want to get a place small.. but not HUGE.. I suppose i really dont know what the turnout will be and i would HATE to turn people away because we are at max capacity.

I think this could turn into a GREAT event for all fishkeepers alike. Maybe start as a auction and turn into a expo type as the years go on.

I was thinking of doing Sponsor tables at about 75$ or 100$, sponsors or retailers or anyone interested can setup a booth type thing and showcase themselves or products.. etc.

We could also do a 50/50 type draw, and then just other random prizes.

IF i can break even i'd be happy. If it costs me a bit.. i wouldnt mind either.. this is something i have been wanting to do for so long.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You could also charge a few $$$$ or ask for a donation for admission and donate any profits to a good fishy cause....


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd be up for a $2 min. admission charge. That and sponsor tables might go a ways towards helping cover the costs. I'd love to attend something like this.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea, Not sure that i would want to charge people for coming. I would like to raise a few bucks from auction stuff, and 50/50 to obviously payoff the venue and such and then put towards like Tanks for tots and other non profits we have around here.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Yea, Not sure that i would want to charge people for coming. I would like to raise a few bucks from auction stuff, and 50/50 to obviously payoff the venue and such and then put towards like Tanks for tots and other non profits we have around here.


Make it admission by donation and ask for a "suggested donation" of $5. Sure lots won't donate but lots of people will. I think you'd be surprised at how generous people can be for a good fishy cause!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i managed to get a price of about 500-600 $ for about 6 hours.. which i think would be more then enough.

The location is burnaby lake pavillion , 6871 Roberts St
Very nice location..

How would that work for public transportation


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Burnaby Lake is close to skytrain and bus route, plus it's a nice location. This link has the bus info...there's the 144 from Metrotown skytrain, or it's also close to Sperling skytrain station.

Once a time/date is set, maybe put up a thread for people offering/needing rides to arrange carpools? People could post where they're coming from and whether they need a ride to/from the venue or are offering a ride for gas $$ or WHY. Might work to help out anyone coming from the Fraser Valley or with other transport issues.

We're on the North Shore, and could probably haul a few people along with us if anyone in our area needs a ride.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*venue*

that sounds like a great idea niklfire. that would be so interesting to go to. have sponsor tables,and an auction. i would want to buy a unique fish or somthing haha. you should definetly try and set it up. we would forsure come


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

50/50, you need to get a permit from BC. It is $25 for that permit.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Great Idea Im in Ill also lend my f350 1 tonne truck and 11'x7' trailer for the venue I can haul something for you guys for setup help if needed


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> 50/50, you need to get a permit from BC. It is $25 for that permit.


Hm, wonder if it's worth it than lol



skrick said:


> Great Idea Im in Ill also lend my f350 1 tonne truck and 11'x7' trailer for the venue I can haul something for you guys for setup help if needed


Thanks ! We SHOULD be ok..

I know at the venue i quoted above they setup all the chairs and tables in the layout i want before we even get there.. plus they take it all down for us too. So basically all the works done for us before we even begin.

I was thinking maybe Sep or first week of oct, this venue fill up quick and have tons booked for sep. I was thinking either sat or sunday.

You think 9am is too early?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

The place looks perfect, I can't wait! I will be driving for sure, so I could p/u couple of members in vancouver/burnaby area (i'll be coming from se marine dr. near boundary).


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yes the venue looks nice, just gotta figure out a day now..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A 10am start time is usually good. (9am on a weekend is too early IME & IMHO).

After all, the organizers & sponsors have to get there before the crowds to set up their stuff so that would mean getting there at least 30 minutes before start time.

I think if we do an auction, have 20% go towards recouping costs. An admissions by donation would be a good idea. People who want to chip in can.

I think first week of October is better for this event (even though there are 3 birthdays in my family that week) since first week of September a lot of families are busy getting their kids ready for a new school year.

If you want, I can maybe haul over 2 or 3 bbqs and my family can run a burger/hotdog/bbq chicken concession stand. That's what Irene & my parents did while I was hosting the last reefing swap meet/auction at our home last year.


Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Shawn the venue is very nice, been to a couple of weddings their. Beautiful setting on the lake and lots of parking. I think you should have a 50/50 draw for sure, it's a great way to recoupe some costs and most people like it. This is very exciting to look forward to. I'll volunteer to help, let me know if I can do anything.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Early October is probably better than September....gives those with kids a chance to get past the back to school madness, and less chance of people still being on vacation. 10AM start gives you more time for setup and people won't have to get up at the buttcrack of dawn on a weekend if they're coming from further out.

I'm willing to pitch in as well if you need more volunteers.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like this is a for sure thing. 

I have sent a application in for this venue. Seems like they try and get every penny out of you as they can. We will be doing a concession type stand with pop and cookies and coffee and stuff and the venue takes 15%.. i thought that was funny. Regardless the paperwork is in motion.

After speaking to some potential vendors it seems like we will have a bunch which is great. 

Shawn


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a virtual tour of the venue. I'd rather spend the money and get a NICE venture rather then a gym, Keep in mind this IS BCA and we like style and class 

City of Burnaby - Burnaby Lake Rowing Pavilion | Official Virtual Tour - SeeVirtual


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn:

Depends on the date, if I am coming to auction a few things, I will also bring along something to auction off for donation to BCA.

We do that for VAHS for its monster Nov. auction. We just mark the bag with our name and donation over the bag so the person doing the record will know all the money for this item is for donation to the club.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few days availabilities but prob the 15th october.Amazing how fast this place books up. 

I'll be putting together a raffle as well , so everyone who attends can get a chance to win.. hopfully we will have 10-15 prizes..couple grand prizes.. filters, uv, .. etc etc.? More then welcome to donate towards that, that would be great!

Within the next month i'll have more solid details, including the vendor booths, etc. 
Be a great way for people to meet and greet local businesses, breeders etc.

I'll have to ask you more about how you keep track of items as they sell. I could probably get someone to program me a program that keeps track of it very easy, or excel of course.

Max Seating will be 200, so we cant go over that for capacity, hopefully i can try to figure out numbers of attendees beforehand.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'd like to reserve my seat now thanks...;-)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Make it. Sunday. I work Saturday's. If you can make it a Sunday I'll gladly put up some stuff to raffle off as prizes.
On the other hand. As an afterthought that's my better halfs bday. Maybe I'll take the day off work.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry cant make it a sunday, saturday seemed to be what most people kind of wanted, i thought about sunday but people have church as well it's before a monday and people rather spend monday resting. Hopefully you can still find a way to come !


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

still waiting to see if my application was accepted, then i can update as necessary


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

This sounds great! I can't wait! That venue definitely looks great and I like the approach of class over cost. A small fee for entry would probably be accepted by the majority, but paying for it through 50/50 and such would be so much better. 

Great to see that the effort is being put forth to get everyone together for an event like this! 

I live in Marpole and will be driving so i've got a couple extra seats in my cavalier!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a little update: I went to do the contract papers for the venue and it turned out someone beat me tot he 15th, so i had to settle for the 22 of october. Does not really matter much but it's 1 more week i have to wait...


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> Just a little update: I went to do the contract papers for the venue and it turned out someone beat me tot he 15th, so i had to settle for the 22 of october. Does not really matter much but it's 1 more week i have to wait...


so the 22 is firm then?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't make it on the 22nd of Oct...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

REALLY! who the heck has plans that far in advanced  
It was really slim pickings in october unless we wanted a sunday and that's not the best. Really hope you can make it out.

22 is pretty firm, about 95% sure


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry, I can represent him, right Charles? Can you say "FIRE SALE"!


----------

